# Wo finde ich die Sytem-ID?



## alonely01 (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

möchte gerade ein Programm installieren. Bei diesem verlangt er nach der System-ID-Nr.
Diese soll man dann von Hand eintragen, damit er weiter installiert.
Weiß jemand wo ich diese finde....?
Unter Systemsteuerung -> System habe ich schon nachgesehen, BIOS ebenfalls... ohne Erfolg! :???:
Vielleicht gibt´s auch ein Programm, das mir diese anzeigen bzw auszulesen läßt?

Gruß


----------



## Markus (15 Dezember 2006)

wieso sagst nicht einfach was für ein program es ist?


----------



## dresel (15 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ist mit "System-ID" vielleicht ein Lizencode gemeint? Der steht im allgemeinen auf CD-Hüllen oder Beipackzetteln.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

alonely01 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wo ich diese finde....?
> 
> Gruß


Vielleicht hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=8


----------



## alonely01 (15 Dezember 2006)

Nur zur Klarstellung.
Es geht ganz und gar um keine Raubkopie. 
Dieses Programm nutzt die System-ID *meines* Rechners für die Authorisation.
Ich muß erst den Serial-Key eingeben und zusätzlich eben diese System-ID.
Jetzt wird dies an die Fa. übermittelt und die prüfen eben, ob ich diese Software legal erworben habe. Was ich habe!
Danach erhalte ich per Email einen FreischaltCode für dieses Prog.
Somit läuft dann dieses Programm auch nur auf meinem Rechner!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (15 Dezember 2006)

alonely01 schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung.
> Es geht ganz und gar um keine Raubkopie.
> Dieses Programm nutzt die System-ID *meines* Rechners für die Authorisation.
> Ich muß erst den Serial-Key eingeben und zusätzlich eben diese System-ID.
> ...


Wenn das so ist, will ich mal von einer Anzeige absehen...


----------



## dresel (17 Dezember 2006)

Schau mal das Prog an, das sollte dir helfen:

http://www.magicaljellybean.com/keyfinder.shtml


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 Dezember 2006)

alonely01 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> möchte gerade ein Programm installieren. Bei diesem verlangt er nach der System-ID-Nr.
> Diese soll man dann von Hand eintragen, damit er weiter installiert.
> ...



Hallo,

ich denke dass es (noch) keine einheitliche 
System-ID gibt. Da berechnet jeder Hersteller
selbst irgend etwas aus diversen Daten.
Unsere Software macht das auch so.

Deshalb muss Ihnen die Software die ermittelte
ID (heißt auch Finegrabdruck, Fingerprint, Hardware-
schlüssel ...) anzeigen, so dass Sie für diese ID beim 
Hersteller per E-Mail oder Webserver einen Frei-
schaltungscode anfordern können.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## kolbendosierer (18 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

die Sys-ID wird wahrscheinlich bei jeder Neuinstallation erzeugt.

Wenn Du vielleicht schreiben könntest um welches Programm es sich handelt, könnte man dir vielleicht genauer helfen. 
Wenn nicht erkundige dich doch mal beim Hersteller. Wenn du nen Original Lizenzkey hast,sollte das ja kein Problem sein.

Bei Software von MHJ ist es z.B. so, das du in ein Untermenü gehen mußt und da steht die ID drin.


Robert


----------

